# Splitter leaks hydraulic fluid from breather hole when towed



## fabsroman (May 11, 2016)

Pretty sure the tank isn't overfilled because the dipstick on the filler cap checks out and the breather hole isn't shooting hydraulic fluid out of it when I am operating the splitter. However, when I two it the hydraulic fluid is coming out of the breather hole as the fluid sloshes around in the tank.

Is there any way to prevent this from happening when I tow the splitter, or is this just par for the course and I have to live with the hydraulic fluid mess?

Thanks.


----------



## TreePointer (May 11, 2016)

A recent discussion may help:

Huskee 22 Ton Log Splitter Hydraulic Tank Plug Vent


----------



## Kevin* (May 11, 2016)

Sintered bronze breather is your friend or go fancy with a desiccant filter

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## KenLockett (May 11, 2016)

Kevin, out of curiosity how does a sintered bronze breather work?  I found them online but not sure how to apply here.  Simply remove existing plug then insert the sintered bronze breather?  Is there something special about the filter element.  If the hydraulic oil is splashing around will the oil not also weep out of this breather or are you implying using the breather atop an extended nipple section?


----------



## Kevin* (May 11, 2016)

If it's coming out just by sloshing around that will do the trick. If it's coming out because when hooked up too your truck the fluid level allows it to flow out then it will still come out, but much much less.
The breather is made out of a matrix of bronze for lack of a better explanation. Lots of my customers have switched to that type over our standard spring loaded pop open type.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## fabsroman (May 12, 2016)

TreePointer said:


> A recent discussion may help:
> 
> Huskee 22 Ton Log Splitter Hydraulic Tank Plug Vent



Thanks. That other thread has the solution I came up with last night after posting this thread. I was wondering if it would be a good idea. Think I am going to go with a 6" piece of galvanized npt threaded pipe and a filtered breather instead of this piece of crap they provided me with. Other than a few quirks here and there, I am pretty happy with the splitter. Granted, I have only used it for 3 hours at this point.

_"If it is NPT thread, add a nipple and coupling to extend it up 4 to 6 inches, then add a proper filtered breather.
This has been recently discussed here for searching."_


----------

